# can you recommend a good therapist in new york city?



## hurtgirl

I am at a loss to figure out who to go to. My insurance has a ton of people but I can't find any reviews and I know nobody here. My work is even based in another state.

Help?


----------



## less_disgruntled

hurtgirl said:


> I am at a loss to figure out who to go to. My insurance has a ton of people but I can't find any reviews and I know nobody here. My work is even based in another state.
> 
> Help?


Um, if you can't find a good counselor in NYC you should give up.

Seriously, try calling individual counselling offices for recommendations, or ask someone you know to recommend an individual counselor to you who can then recommend a couples' therapist.


----------

